
College Closings Signal Start of a Crisis in Higher Education - jseliger
https://www.usnews.com/news/education-news/articles/2019-03-22/college-closings-signal-start-of-a-crisis-in-higher-education
======
jseliger
Overdue, arguably. [https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-
educatio...](https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-education-
bryan-caplan/).

~~~
SantalBlush
This is at least the fourth time I've seen this linked in a college-related
thread. It feels a bit spammy when there is no substantive comment, just a
link to an article. I'm never going to read it, but if there is a part of it
that is particularly relevant to this US News article, please feel free to
explain and give some quotes.

